#  Alternativmedizin >   Schüsslersalze: Erstverschlimmerung und/oder Nebenwirkungen? >

## david79

Hallo 
Ich nehme seit ein paar Tagen die Schüsslersalze Nr. 2, 5 und 7. Dies wegen schon fast chronischer Müdigkeit, Energiemangel, Kraftlosigkeit, gleichzeitige Nervosität und vielen weiteren, vorallem nervlichen Symptomen (die Schulmedizin kann mir nach vier Jahren immer noch nicht helfen und auch diverese andere Alternatvmethoden brachten bisher keine Erfolge).  
Nun haben sich seit der Einnahme die Symptome eher verstärkt. Zudem plagen mich Herzklopfen, zittrige Hände und eine leichte Übelkeit. Schlafen kann ich auch nicht mehr besonders gut.  :Cry:  
Ist es möglich, dass es nach Einnahme von Schüsslersalzen zu Erstverschlimmerungen und/oder sonstigen Nebenwirkungen kommen kann? Habe schon die unterschiedlichsten Ansichten von Therapeuten gehört, deshalb nimmt mich eure Erfahrung wunder.  :Huh?:  
Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass die Verschlimmerung bzw. die Nebenwirkungen Zufall sind und hoffe, es geht bald besser und ich spüre nur noch die eigentliche Wirkung, die mir die Schüsslersalze bringen sollten.   :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Justitia

Hallo David, 
meine Erfahrungen mit Schüssler Salzen halten auch einen Zusammenhang für möglich. Die Nr.5 ist sozusagen ein Muntermacher. Die solltest Du nicht mehr nach 17 Uhr nehmen. Abends würde ich die Nr.7 (als heisse 7) nehmen. Diese wirkt eher entkrampfend und beruhigend. Die Nr.2 wirkt auch eher beruhigend.
Eine Freundin von mir hatte Mängel an 2 Salzen. Bei ihr hat sich eine Erstverschlimmerung so geäußert, dass sie einen Tag lang total müde war und unnatürlich lange geschlafen hat. Viele berichten auch von verstärkten Träumen unter Einnahme von Schüssler Salzen.
Wenn Du mit nervlichen Symptomen auch den psychischen Bereich meinst, würde ich die Salze besser einschleichen, damit stärkere Reaktionen vermieden werden.
In welcher Dosierung nimmst Du sie denn zur Zeit? 
MfG  Justitia

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo David79,  Sie nehmen wahrscheinlich Zubereitungen der Mineralstoffe Calciumphosphat, Kaliumphosphat und Magnesiumphosphat in der Menge von 0,00000025 g Wirkstoff je Tablette (D6) zu sich, mit jeder Tablette allerdings auch 0,250 g Milchzucker.   Schüssler hat seine Zubereitungen als Substitutionstherapie angesehen. Es geht also um die Ergänzung angeblich fehlender Mineralstoffe.   Nehmen wir das Beispiel Calciumphosphat. Hier ist der angesprochene Wirkstoff das Mengenelement Calcium, das in verschiedenen Komplexen im menschlichen Körper vorliegt, z.B. als Calciumphosphat, Calciumcitrat, Calciumlactat etc..  Insgesamt findet man im menschlichen Organismus etwa 1 Kg. Calcium, der größte Teil davon - etwa 99 % - in Knochen und Zähnen.  Bedingt durch übliche Stoffwechselvorgänge beträgt der täglich zu substituierenden Bedarf rund 1000 mg. Wollten Sie diese Menge mit Hilfe von Schüssler-Salzen ergänzen, müssten Sie täglich 4 Millionen Tabletten zu je 250 mg Milchzucker zu sich nehmen. Das sind 1000 kg Milchzucker. Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe...  Da Sie, wie auch es auch für allen anderen Mineralstoffe gilt, über die Nahrung viel mehr dieser Substanzen aufnehmen, als es mit Schüssler-Zubereitungen überhaupt möglich ist, müssen Sie sich über irgendwelche (Neben)Wirkungen wie z.B. die Erstverschlimmerung überhaupt keine Gedanken zu machen. Die existieren nicht.   In diesem Zusammenhang: Was sollte sich auch erst einmal "verschlimmern", wenn es um den Ersatz fehlender Mineralstoffe geht ?  Der Mineralstoffmangel ?   Was allerdings - im Hinblick auf Ihre Beschwerden - eine Bedeutung haben könnte, ist die Zufuhr von Milchzucker, dessen abführende Wirkung bekannt ist. Und dabei reichen höhere Dosierung von Schüssler-Tabletten schon aus. Was also nicht zu vernachlässigen ist, ist die Möglichkeit einer ungünstig veränderten Darmflora durch die Lactosezufuhr.   Meine Empfehlung: Sollten Sie wirklich einen *diagnostizierten* Mineralstoffmangel haben, sprechen Sie mit einem Arzt über wirksame Medikamente bzw. über eine sinnvolle Nährstoffzufuhr durch geeignete Lebensmittel.  Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

> Wenn Du mit nervlichen Symptomen auch den psychischen Bereich meinst, würde ich die Salze besser einschleichen, damit stärkere Reaktionen vermieden werden.

 Da hat die Fachfrau für Aberwitz mal wieder recht: 4 Wochen Nahrungsentzug und destilliertes Wasser dürften da reichen. Und dann ganz ganz vorsichtig ein halbes Tablettchen pro Tag. Natürlich nur D12.

----------


## Justitia

Noch mal ein kleiner Nachtrag, wie es sich mit einer möglichen Erstverschlimmerung verhält.
Die folgenden Ausführungen sind entnommen aus "Mineralstoffe nach Dr. Schüssler von Richard Kellenberger und Friedrich Kopsche"  *"Verträglichkeit und Reaktionen* 
Meistens...   *Beitrag/Zitat gelöscht. Die Quelle ist nicht verifizierbar nach HonCode-Prinzipien.*    *Pianoman* (Mod.)    
MfG Justitia

----------


## Pianoman

*Anmerkungen zur Löschung eines Zitats in Beitrag 5 dieses Threads:*    *Das Pippi-Langstrumpf-Syndrom 7 1/2: Wie man Weltbegründungen jenseits der Realität findet...*  Da stellt ein Forist eine Frage im Zusammenhang mit der Anwendung eines wissenschaftlich nicht verifizierbaren, esoterischen Heilverfahren.   Die Frage lässt vermuten, dass dem fragenden Anwender des Verfahrens, die grundsätzlichen Aspekte der Therapie – so, wie diese sich in der normalen Welt darstellen - kaum bewusst sind.  Die thematisierten Bedenken des Anwenders können - ebenfalls unter den Bedingungen der normalen Welt - mit guten Gewissen als unberechtigt erklärt werden.   So weit, so gut.   Da aber die Foristin Justitia (alias Ulrike2000) als Anwenderin und engagierte Kämpferin für den Ionenschauer aus dem Milchzuckerpressling sich mit einer Erklärung nicht zufrieden geben kann, die ausschließlich der Logik der Chemie / Physik folgt, sucht diese nach Quellen, die sich - zitierfähig - mit den Nebenwirkungen des Sogutwienichtvorhandenen beschäftigen.   Da es in der Esoszene mittlerweile erklärte Technik ist, sich selbst dort Relevanzen zu schaffen, wo definitiv keine existieren - d.h. bei Bedarf ein Büchlein oder Artikel zu schreiben, den man als Zitatenquelle auch für grotesken Schwachsinn benutzen kann - wird die Foristin natürlich fündig; ähnlich wie schon als „Ulrike2000“ in einer anderen Debatte um die Beschüsslersche Biochemie mit den Zitaten von Walter Häge. (Das war der mit dem Einschwingen auf den kosmischen Lichtsstrom oder so ähnlich...)  Deshalb ist also zumindest möglich, dass die genannte Quelle der Erkenntnis, das Büchlein der Autoren Kellenberger und Klopsche „ Mineralstoff nach Dr. Schüssler“ auch ein Ergebnis phantasiegestützer Gedankenfreiheit ist.   Da sich dieses Forum bei der Beantwortung von Patientenfragen den Prinzipien des HoNCodex unterworfen hat, ist es auch Aufgabe eines Moderators, sich mit Quellen auseinander zusetzen.   Betrachten wir also die Autoren des Büchleins ein wenig detaillierter:   Der Herr *Kellenberger* ist mit Gattin Christiane Inhaber einer schweizerischen Eso-Verhökerbude, in der alles angeboten wird, das zwischen Absonderlich und Unerklärbar angesiedelt ist; manchmal wird dabei die Grenze zu Geschmacklosigkeit überschritten, beispielweise bei Hellinger-Seminaren.  Natürlich verkloppt Herr Kellenberg auch Beschüsslerchen; und das mit besonderem Engagement, denn er ist ja Antlitzdiagnostiker.  Da ist es doch verständlich, wenn man sich selbst die Sch...e schön schreibt.  Sein Co-Autor *Friedrich Kopsche* beschreibt seine Grundlagen zur kompetenten Auseinandersetzung mit medizinischen/naturwissenschaftlichen Themen folgendermaßen:    

> Mit dem Thema Gesundheit setze ich mich seit dem Jahre 1991 sehr intensiv auseinander. Bereits während meiner *handwerklichen Tätigkeit als Malermeister* und später als *Verkaufsleiter in der Versicherungsbranche*, wurde mir bewusst, wie wichtig es für mich ist, mit Menschen zu arbeiten, ihnen zur Seite zu stehen und Hilfestellung anbieten zu dürfen. Zu dieser Zeit war es oft nur das Anhören der Sorgen, eine Ermutigung oder ein praktischer Hinweis, den ich geben konnte. Dabei durfte ich spüren, wie so manche Last leichter wurde und welch ein wunderbares Gefühl ich dabei empfand. So entwickelte sich im Laufe der Zeit der Gedanke einmal auszusteigen und in einem Sozialberuf zu arbeiten.   Über Persönlichkeits- und Gesundheitsseminare sowie den Besuch einer Heilpraktikerschule führte mein Weg zu meinen Vertiefungen und Ausbildungen:   *Mineralstoffberater nach Dr. Schüssler* Antlitzdiagnostik nach Dr. Hickethier Bach und Kalifornische Blütenessenzen Jin Shin Jyutsu Praktiker Avatar Master ...  Durch die *göttliche Führung* wurde es mir dann ermöglicht, eine *Handelsfirma* zu gründen und dadurch meine Gedanken zu verwirklichen.

 Unterwegs also, „im Auftrag des Herrn“, der Herr Kopsche.   Das ersetzt natürlich eine naturwissenschaftliche Ausbildung oder ein Medizinstudium; und man kann ziemlich unbefangen jeden Quark verzapfen, weil einem keiner vorwerfen kann, dass man es eigentlich besser wissen müsste...  Was aber nun die wissenschaftliche Relevanz der Quelle angeht, so hilft einem der göttlich Auftrag des Autors nur sehr beschränkt weiter, d.h. eigentlich überhaupt nicht.  Und so bleibt – mal wieder - nur das übliche Fazit:  Kellenberg und Klopsche verzapfen Blödsinn innerhalb eines zirkulären Denksystems, dass sich einen Furz um Realitätsbezogenheit schert. Da beide gleichzeitig konkrete wirtschaftliche Interessen am Absatz von Beschüsslerchen haben, ist nicht einmal ein Hauch von Objektivität und kritischer Distanz festzustellen.  Das Buch entspricht keinesfalls den Kriterien für eine verifizierbare Information, deshalb wurde das Zitat der Foristin Justitia (alias Ulrike2000) gelöscht.   *Pianoman* (Mod.)

----------


## Justitia

Eine grundlegende Frage. Sind Sie in der Lage "*Informationen"* zu beweisen? Woher wollen Sie wissen, das die Potenzierung nicht zu einer Informationsvervielfältigung führt?
Haben Sie wirklich Angst Ihr Gehirn könnte rausfallen, wenn Sie sich mit noch nicht wissenschaftlich beweisbaren Dingen beschäftigen? 
Werden jetzt Schüssler Salze mit zu den "unerwünschten Themen" gezählt, da keine Fragen zu dem Thema mehr beantwortet werden dürfen? (außer von Ihnen?)
Gegen welche Hon-code-Regel wurde denn verstoßen? Ich kann gern den Beitrag einstellen mit der zusätzlichen Aussage, dass es sich nicht um eine schulmedizinisch anerkannte Therapieform handelt.
Gleich noch eine Anfrage vorweg, wären Beiträge über Naturmineralien erlaubt von Karl Hecht (Dr.med. Dr.med.habil.Prof.für Neurophysiologie em. Prof.für experimentelle und klinische pathologische Physiologie der Charite/ Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin) oder fehlen Ihnen da auch noch ein paar Titel?
Und noch etwas, haben Sie sich mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, welches die Konsequenz wäre, wenn Sie falsch liegen mit Ihrem "Glauben zu Wissen" das etwas nicht funktionieren kann?
Die Kehrseite der Medaille ist nämlich ein zu sorgloser Umgang mit diesen Dingen. Leider wurde ich auch da schon eines  Besseren belehrt. (Auslösung eines epileptischen Anfalls durch calcium.
Nur noch eine kleine Ergänzung zum Calcium.
 Nur 0,1 % des im Körper vorhandenen Calciums findet sich im Extrazellulärraum, davon ist 30–55 % an Proteine gebunden, 5–15 % liegt in Form von Komplexen vor (z. B. Calciumhydrogencarbonat, Calciumcitrat, Calciumsulfat, Calciumphosphat oder Calciumlactat). Nur ca. 50 % des extrazellulären Calcium liegt in frei ionisierter und damit in biologisch aktiver Form vor. 
Nur zur Größenrelativierung: nur 0,05 % liegt also in biologisch aktiver Form vor. Schüssler ging von einer "Verwertungsstörung" der Mineralien aus, die dann zur Krankheit führen. Es ging primär nicht darum einen Mangel durch fehlende Zufuhr auszugleichen, sondern Störungen, die trotz ausreichender Zufuhr entstehen, zu beheben, weil der Organismus eben keine größeren Umbaumaßnahmen mehr ausführen muß um Schüssler Salze in eine biologisch aktive Form zu verändern.  
Dann noch eine Anmerkung; Ihr Zitat:  "Natürlich verkloppt Herr Kellenberg auch Beschüsslerchen"
Dafür hätte ich dann gern mal Ihren Nachweis a la Hon-code. Schüssler-Salze sind Apothekenpflichtig. Herr Kellenberger betreibt keine Apotheke.

----------


## Pianoman

> Eine grundlegende Frage. Sind Sie in der Lage "*Informationen"* zu beweisen?

  Abgesehen davon, dass die angeblich grundlegende Frage der Foristin Justitia (alias Ulrike2000) ein Eckdatum indifferenten Gelabers ist, stellt sich der Moderator die Frage, warum "Infomation" nicht beweisbar sein sollte ?  Wer mit der Beantwortung der Frage Schwierigkeiten hat, sollte sich einmal kurz mit dem Unterschied zwischen einem CD-Rohling und einer gebrannten CD beschäftigen.    

> Woher wollen Sie wissen, das die Potenzierung nicht zu einer Informationsvervielfältigung führt?

   Die Foristin meint hier „Potenzierung“ als Begriff der Homöopathie. Für die von Seiten der Homöopathie behauptete Infomationsvervielfältigung wurden viele Versuche zur Bestätigung durchgeführt; sowohl von Seiten der Homöopathie-Befürworter als auch von deren Gegner. Alle waren erfolglos.  Bis der Beweis für die Existenz angetreten ist, muss diese Behauptung als unbewiesene Hypothese angesehen werden (um nicht Hirngespinst zu sagen).    

> Haben Sie wirklich Angst Ihr Gehirn könnte rausfallen, wenn Sie sich mit noch nicht wissenschaftlich beweisbaren Dingen beschäftigen?

  Der Forist Pianoman persönlich nicht, aber er sieht täglich schreckliche Beispiele. Vor allem im Internet.    

> Werden jetzt Schüssler Salze mit zu den "unerwünschten Themen" gezählt, da keine Fragen zu dem Thema mehr beantwortet werden dürfen? (außer von Ihnen?)

  Noch einmal: Dieses Forum hat sich zur Einhaltung der HoN-Prinzipien verpflichtet. Ziel dieses Forums ist es, Patientenfragen unter Einhaltung dieser Prinzipien zu beantworten. Dabei ist eine wesentlich Größe die wissenschaftliche Verifizierbarkeit der Quellen und der zitierten Inhalte.  Auszug aus den Erläuterungen zu den HonCode-Prinzipien:   *-Angaben über die Wirksamkeit oder Nichtwirksamkeit eines bestimmten kommerziellen Produktes oder einer Behandlung müssen mit wissenschaftlichen Beweisen unterstützt werden (medizinische Zeitschriften, Berichte oder anderes)*   

> Gegen welche Hon-code-Regel wurde denn verstoßen ?

   Beispielweise gegen die w.o. genannte.    

> Ich kann gern den Beitrag einstellen mit der zusätzlichen Aussage, dass es sich nicht um eine schulmedizinisch anerkannte Therapieform handelt.

  Diese Mühe kann sich die Foristin ersparen, das macht schon der Moderator für Sie.    

> Gleich noch eine Anfrage vorweg, wären Beiträge über Naturmineralien erlaubt von Karl Hecht (Dr.med. Dr.med.habil.Prof.für Neurophysiologie em. Prof.für experimentelle und klinische pathologische Physiologie der Charite/ Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin) oder fehlen Ihnen da auch noch ein paar Titel?

  Die Foristin meint den Ex-Professor Hecht, der sein Rentnerdasein mit Mobilfunk-Bashing ausfüllt, Siliciumdioxid bewirbt, und den verurteilten Vitamin-Hökerer Matthias Rath (1) ganz toll findet.    

> Zitat Hecht: Ich schätze Dr. Matthias Rath sehr und auch seine Mittel. Ich habe sie auch vor längerer Zeit 1-2 Jahre eingenommen. Als ich aber Kliniptilolith-Zeolith entdeckte, habe ich mich doch für das SiO2-haltige Naturgestein entschieden. Herr Dr. Matthias Rath wäre gut beraten, wenn er seine guten Mittel durch Kombination mit Zeolith noch verbessern würde.

 Dem Moderator ist allerdings auch nach umfänglichem Studium diverser Datenbanken nicht klar geworden, wie die Foristin nun den Bezug zwischen Beschüsslerchen und dem Herrn Hecht herstellt. Welch Geistes Kind der Herr Hecht auch ist, mit Schüssler hat er offenbar nichts am Hut.    

> Und noch etwas, haben Sie sich mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, welches die Konsequenz wäre, wenn Sie falsch liegen mit Ihrem "Glauben zu Wissen" das etwas nicht funktionieren kann?

   Nun, der Moderator hat ziemlich ausgiebig über diese Frage nachgedacht, bevor er angefangen hat, Wissen über Glauben zu stellen. Insoweit liegt hier schon ein Ausdrucksfehler vor.   Aber vielleicht verrät die Foristin mal, welche Folgen es für das Leben - so wie wir es kennen - hätte, wenn Ihr Glaube an die Vervielfältigung von Information durch Verdünnung und Durchschütteln einer Lösung tatsächlich berechtigt wäre.  Denn das wäre dann eine wirklich interessante Konsequenz.    

> Die Kehrseite der Medaille ist nämlich ein zu sorgloser Umgang mit diesen Dingen.

  Ach so ? Vielleicht verrät die Foristin dem Publikum und dem Moderator, was genau Sie hier meint ?     

> Leider wurde ich auch da schon eines Besseren belehrt. (Auslösung eines epileptischen Anfalls durch calcium.

  ?   

> Nur noch eine kleine Ergänzung zum Calcium. (...)  (...) Nur zur Größenrelativierung: nur 0,05 % liegt also in biologisch aktiver Form vor. Schüssler ging von einer "Verwertungsstörung" der Mineralien aus, die dann zur Krankheit führen. Es ging primär nicht darum einen Mangel durch fehlende Zufuhr auszugleichen, sondern Störungen, die trotz ausreichender Zufuhr entstehen, zu beheben, weil der Organismus eben keine größeren Umbaumaßnahmen mehr ausführen muß um Schüssler Salze in eine biologisch aktive Form zu verändern.

 Nun, dass muss erst ein mal zur Kenntnis genommen werden. Obwohl der Herr Kellenberg auf seiner Firmenseite schreibt:    

> Der andere war Jacob Moleschott, der die Bedeutung der anorganischen Salze im Körper betonte. Von ihm stammt der Ausspruch: „Der Bau und die Lebensfähigkeit der Organe sind durch die notwendigen Mengen der anorganischen Bestandteile bedingt. Die Krankheit der Zelle entsteht durch den Verlust an anorganischen Salzen (Mineralstoffen).“ *Dr. Schüssler folgerte daraus, dass die Gesundheit der Zelle und damit des Körpers durch Deckung dieses Verlustes wieder aufgebaut oder erhalten werden kann.*

   Das wiederum hört sich doch schwer nach Substitution an.   Aber Elend beiseite: Es gelingt der Foristin doch bestimmt, auch für jedes andere Schüssler-Mineral darzustellen, worin der Unterschied zwischen der biologisch aktiven Form und der biologisch nicht aktiven Form besteht.  Würde die Foristin das mal mit Natriumchlorid versuchen ?    

> Dann noch eine Anmerkung; Ihr Zitat: "Natürlich verkloppt Herr Kellenberg auch Beschüsslerchen" Dafür hätte ich dann gern mal Ihren Nachweis a la Hon-code. Schüssler-Salze sind Apothekenpflichtig. Herr Kellenberger betreibt keine Apotheke.

   Oh, da hat der Moderator wohl gegen den HoN-Code verstossen. Aber nur ein bißchen...   Denn der Herr Kellenberg hat zumindest Beschüsslerchen im Angebot, die nicht apothekenpflichtig sind, aber trotzdem die Kundschaft beschüsslern.    

> Kalium phos.-Shampoo 500ml  Silicea-Shampoo 500ml Duschcreme Silicea-Rose 250ml

 Interessant sind auch die Kellenbergerschen Pulvermischungen, für die erstaunlicherweise keine Inhaltsangaben auf der Website zu finden sind.  So werden Pulvermischung fürs Büro, für werdende Mütter, für Sportler, für Lernende und Schulkinder, zur Entschlackung, und für Haare und Nägel, ohne jede Angabe zur Zusammensetzung angeboten.  Aber möglicherweise liefert Herr Kellenbergs Pferdemittel mit Schüssler-Salzen (2), die er - wohlmöglich aus arzneimittelrechtlichen Gründen - ebenfalls nur als Pulvermischungen bezeichnet, auch einen Hinweis auf die Inhaltsstoffe der og. Mischungen für Menschen.  Nur, getreu dem Grundsatz "Honi soit qui mal y pense", soll hier nicht voreilig geurteilt werden.  Der Moderator überlegt deshalb, mal bei Herrn Kellenberg anzufragen, welche Inhaltsstoffe seine Pulvermischungen für Menschen denn nun haben.  Schauen wir mal, ob es was anderes ist, als das, was den Zossen offeriert wird...    

> *Anthana-**Energiemischung für Sportpferde* Fördert die Sauerstoffaufnahme und hilft die körperliche und mentale Leistung sowie die Konzentrationsfähigkeit zu steigern. Verhindert zu rasche Übersäuerung und das schnelle „Ausbrennen“. Hält die Energien in Fluss. Zusammensetzung: *99% Lactose*; Mineralstoffe: *Ferrum phosphoricum, Kalium phosphoricum, Natrium chloratum, Natrium phosphoricum*

 Vielleicht - noch als Entschuldigung gedacht- ist der Moderator auch auf die vielfältigen Seminare zu Beschüsslers Botschaft hereingefallen, die die Firma Kellenberg als Werbeveranstaltung in eigener Sache anbietet. Denn schließlich findet man im Hinweis zu den Copyrights:    

> © 2009 Naturprodukte Kellenberger GmbH Schweiz - Kalyana-Cremen, *Mineralstoffe nach Dr. Schüssler*

  Endnoten:   (1) Zu Matthias Rath  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthias_Rath http://www.agpf.de/Rath.htm http://www.jurablogs.com/de/umstritt...ht-vor-gericht  (2) Die in der Pferde-Pulvermischung verwendeten Minerale sind die Schüssler-Salze Nr. 3, 5, 8, 11. In allen angebotenen Mischungen der Firma Kellenberg sind nur Schüssler-Salze zu finden.

----------


## Justitia

> stellt sich der Moderator die Frage, warum "Infomation" nicht beweisbar sein sollte ?  Wer mit der Beantwortung der Frage Schwierigkeiten hat, sollte sich einmal kurz mit dem Unterschied zwischen einem CD-Rohling und einer gebrannten CD beschäftigen.

 Ein Defizit ist da gleich, dass Sie den Begriff der "Information" nur auf der Ebene der Bits definieren, als Ja-Nein-Antworten auf Fragen, wobei Sie ferner nicht zwischen Daten und Informationen unterscheiden, auch wenn beide auf der untersten Ebene sehr eng beieinander liegen. Auf der gebrannten CD befinden sich Daten, die das Potential haben zur Information zu werden.
Wie die moderne Computerwelt zeigt, kann zwar alles Wissen durch Bits mit nur zwei Zuständen übertragen werden, aber zur Information wird das Übertragene für einen Menschen doch nur dann, wenn er aufgrund seiner Vorbildung und der momentanen Aufmerksamkeit es auch zu lesen und zu verstehen imstande ist. (Ein Mensch der Taub ist, wäre nicht zur Erlangung der Informationen einer Musik-CD in der Lage.)
Information ist also immer etwas Geistiges, darum kann menschlicher Geist mit ihr umgehen, während Daten materieller Natur sind, die erst interpretiert werden müssen, um zur Information werden zu können. 
Zum besseren Verständnis des Gesagten muß berücksichtigt werden, daß jedes Wissen sich auf einen Satz oder auf Sätze bezieht. Und so wie Sätze durch das Wissen gewußt werden, ebenso gehören die Satzteile, aus denen Sätzen zusammengesetzt sind, zum Bereich des Wissens" und nicht zum Bereich der Natur.  
Notwendig zum Entstehen von Informationen ist aber ein passendes Lesegerät. Wäre dieses noch nicht erfunden, könnte man sagen, die gebrannte CD-ist dann zwar ein Datenträger, aber die Wandlung zur Information könnte dann nicht stattfinden. Sie wären dann nicht "beweisbar".
Außerdem ist eine CD auch nicht in der Lage der Träger beliebiger Daten zu sein. Gerüche z.B. lassen sich noch nicht auf CD brennen. 
Hier möchte ich auch noch mal über ein persönliches Erlebnis berichten. Auf Grund einer beidseitigen chronischen Nasennebenhöhlenvereiterung war mein Geruchsvermögen längere Zeit auf null. Nach erfolgter OP bekam ich eine Injektion. Diese habe ich plötzlich "gerochen". Ganz erfreut teilte ich dies meinem Arzt mit. Dieser meinte aber, ich hätte sie über die Vene gerochen. So gesehen, war also der Injektionsinhalt Träger von Geruchsdaten. Auf "normalem" Weg über die Nase wäre diese Informationszufuhr aber nicht möglich gewesen (weil eben kein passender Empfänger mehr aktivierbar war), über den "Umweg" über die Vene aber sehr wohl.
Für "Geruchsdaten" gibt es meines Wissens nach weder einen passenden Speicher, noch ein passendes "Lesegerät".
Über die "Wirksamkeit von Informationen" fand ich folgenden Versuch sehr interessant.   *Naproxen* ist ein Arzneistoff, der schmerzlindernd, fiebersenkend und entzündungshemmend wirkt. Im Rahmen einer randomisierten klinischen Studie wurde geprüft, welche Wirkung Verum und Placebo auslösen, wenn die Probanden über die Einnahme a) informiert waren, eingewilligt haben (_»with consent«_) bzw. wenn sie b) Verum und Placebo ohne ihr Wissen erhielten (_»without information«_). Es stellte sich heraus, dass die Wirkung von *Placebo mit Einwilligung* (Die Probanden wissen, dass sie ein Mittel erhalten, sind jedoch nicht darüber informiert, dass es ein Scheinmedikament bzw. Placebo ist.) *nach 180 Minuten erheblich stärker* war als die Wirkung von *Naproxen (Verum) ohne Wissen* (Die Probanden haben den echten Wirkstoff erhalten, wussten dies jedoch nicht.) *Quelle:* Kaptchuk TJ:  *The double-blind randomized controlled trial: Gold*  
Dieser Versuch verdeutlicht, wie wichtig es ist, dass Ärzte ihren Patienten die "Informationen" geben sollten, was ein Medikament bewirken soll. Denn Informationen sind "wirksam".
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist aber oft das Gegenteil der Fall. Gerade ältere Menschen schlucken Medikamente ohne zu wissen, was das einzelne Medikament überhaupt bewirken soll. Ob man diesen Mangel an Information schon in den Bereich von "Kunstfehler" ansiedeln kann, möchte ich mal dahingestellt lassen.   

> .....sich mit einer Erklärung nicht zufrieden geben kann, die ausschließlich der Logik der Chemie / Physik folgt, sucht diese nach Quellen, die sich - zitierfähig - mit den Nebenwirkungen des Sogutwienichtvorhandenen beschäftigen

 Da Sie die Physik ansprechen, haben Sie sich sicher auch mit der Quantenphysik beschäftigt. Diese scheint doch aber gerade auf dem Wege zu sein, uns die Materie zu rauben. Wenn Sie so wollen ein ganzer Wissenschaftszweig der sich mit dem "Sogutwienichtvorhandenen" beschäftigt.
Hier scheinen sich doch gerade die Indizien zu verdichten, dass unser Universum primär aus Information besteht. 
Der Stand der Dinge ist zwar zur Zeit, dass die Wissenschaften noch stark materiell geprägt sind. (Dies scheint bei Ihnen persönlich auch extrem stark ausgeprägt zu sein) 
Aber wer weiß, vielleicht wird sich die Medizin noch davon verabschieden, den Menschen als eine aus Bauelementen bestehende Biochemiefabrik zu betrachten, weil die Psychologie erkennt, dass BEWUSSTSEIN (Information und Kraft) ein natürliches Gestaltungsprinzip ist, welches weit über menschliche Nervenaktivität hinausgeht.
Natur- wissenschaften sind nicht primär Wissenschaften der Natur. Es sind statt- dessen Wissenschaften der menschlichen Interpretation der Natur, mit allen Möglichkeiten der "Fehlinterpretation". 
Zur Hon-code Regelung: 

> *-Angaben über die Wirksamkeit oder Nichtwirksamkeit eines bestimmten kommerziellen Produktes oder einer Behandlung müssen mit* *wissenschaftlichen Beweisen unterstützt werden (medizinische Zeitschriften, Berichte oder anderes)*

 Bitte wo sind denn Ihre wissenschaftlichen Beweise zur Nichtwirksamkeit? Ich habe bisher nur Ihre Meinung dazu gelesen. Ich habe wenigstens einen Erfahrungsbericht dazu gegeben. "oder anderes" kann auch ein Buch sein und aus diesem hatte ich zitiert, mit wahrheitsgemäßer Quellenangabe. Einen Verstoß gegen hon-code können wohl nur Sie allein erkennen.   

> Zitat:     Zitat Hecht: Ich schätze Dr. Matthias Rath sehr und auch seine Mittel. Ich habe sie auch vor längerer Zeit 1-2 Jahre eingenommen. Als ich aber Kliniptilolith-Zeolith entdeckte, habe ich mich doch für das SiO2-haltige Naturgestein entschieden. Herr Dr. Matthias Rath wäre gut beraten, wenn er seine guten Mittel durch Kombination mit Zeolith noch verbessern würde.    Dem Moderator ist allerdings auch nach umfänglichem Studium diverser Datenbanken nicht klar geworden, wie die Foristin nun den Bezug zwischen Beschüsslerchen und dem Herrn Hecht herstellt. Welch Geistes Kind der Herr Hecht auch ist, mit Schüssler hat er offenbar nichts am Hut.

 Dies war nur eine Anfrage, ob denn überhaupt Beiträge zu Zeolith zugelassen würden, oder ob die auch Ihrer Zensur zum Opfer fallen würden, denn dann kann ich es mir von vornherein ersparen. Dies Thema hat direkt nichts mit Schüssler Salzen zu tun. 
Eine kleine Anmerkung zu Dr.Rath. Sicherlich werden Sie sich auch schon mal mit orthomolekularer Medizin beschäftigt haben.
Entnommen aus Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthomolekulare_Medizin
"Als Wegbereiter gilt Linus Pauling, Träger des Chemie- und Friedensnobelpreis, der den Ausdruck 1968 erstmals in einem Aufsatz über orthomolekulare Psychiatrie gebrauchte. Orthomolekulare Medizin ist nach Pauling „_die Erhaltung guter Gesundheit und Behandlung von Krankheiten durch die Veränderung der Konzentrationen von Substanzen im menschlichen Körper, die normalerweise im Körper vorhanden und für die Gesundheit erforderlich sind._“ 
Sicher ist auch dies ein "weites Feld", was auch nicht so einfach in zwei Sätzen geklärt werden kann. Das aber z.B ein simpler Mangel an Vitamin C zum Tode führen kann (Skorbut bei Seefahrern) ist meines Wissens nach auch wissenschaftlich nicht strittig. 
Zu den anderen von Ihnen angesprochenen Punkten werde ich noch Stellung nehmen.
Nur etwas kurz vorweg. Schüssler Salze sind *nicht* in der Lage den Mineralstoffbedarf des menschlichen Organismus zu decken. Dies ist auch für mich gänzlich unstrittig. Dies ist aber auch nicht der Sinn von Schüssler Salzen.
Leider gestaltet sich die Suche nach Originalschriften von Dr. Schüssler ein wenig schwierig. (error 4o4) Da muß ich jetzt einfach noch ein wenig zusammensuchen. Werde mich aber noch dazu äußern.

----------


## Christiane

Ach Ulrike. Du hast Pianoman kräftig mißverstanden. Der CD-Rohling war doch nur ein bildhafter Vergleich. Der aber gar nicht so weit hergeholt war. Auch die Daten auf einer CD sind Informationen. Man liest sie aber nicht mit dem Kanal "Auge", sondern mit dem Kanal "Gehör". Man liest mit allen seinen Sinnen Informationen. Und alles, was um uns herum passiert, sind Daten, die verarbeitet werden müssen. Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Daten und Information? Versuch doch mal eindeutig zu definieren, das wird dir kaum gelingen. 
"Für Geruchsdaten gibt es meines Wissens weder einen passenden Speicher noch ein passendes Lesegerät".
Den gibt es sehr wohl. Das Lesegerät sind meine Sinneszellen im Körper und der Speicher ist mein Hirn. 
Deine Anmerking zu Dr. Rath. Über orthomolekulare Medizin kann man wunderschön diskutieren. Ein interessantes Feld. Was mich an Dr. Rath stört, ist seine Einstellung, damit bei schweren Erkrankungen helfen zu können. Von schulmedizinischen Eingriffen hält er offenbar nicht sehr viel. Mir ist noch der Fall eines Kindes in Erinnerung, wo den Eltern von der Operation abgeraten wurde. Ein Gutachten erklärte dann, daß der Junge noch leben könnte, hätten die Eltern Dr. Raths Rat nicht befolgt.  
Bin gespannt auf deine Antwort.
Gruß Christiane

----------


## katzograph

Hallo alle zusammen, 
mir fehlt zwar jegliches Wissen über die gesundheiliche Wirkung von Schüssler Salzen, Bachblüten, Mineralstoffen, Vitaminen etc pp, abgesehen von dem bißchen Allgemeinwissen, dass wohl ein jeder darüber hat, aber hier ist viel von Information und deren Verarbeitung  die Rede.
Da möcht ich gerne auch mal meinen Senf zugeben:
Wenn ich in einem Zugabteil sitze und der Zug hält im Bahnhof und gegnüber steht ebenfalls ein Zug, der sich dann langsam in Bewegung setzt, so habe ich das Gefühl, das  m e i n  Zug sich bewegt. Und zwar mit allen gefühlsmäßigen Wirkungen, bis hin zur Gegenbewegung, um die durch die (Schein-)  Bewegung ausgelöste Reaktion meines Körpers auszugleichen. Dieses Gefühl hält für ein paar Sekunden an, obwohl nach ein, zwei Sekunden der Verstand sagt, dass sich die anderen bewegen, nicht ich. Es ist wohl in der Erfahrung unseres Gehirns nicht vorgesehen, dass sich die Welt an uns vorbeibewegt. Es kennt nur den Zustand, das wir uns durch die Welt bewegen. Trotzdem ruft es die gleichen Gefühle in mir hervor, wie "richtige" Bewegung. Auch dann noch, wenn ich erkenne, dass nicht ich mich bewege. Hier hat weder Chemie (Medizin), noch Physik (Schubsen, Laufen Fahren) auf mich eingewirkt. Nur eine einzige Informationsart "Sehen", die mir eigene Bewegung vorgegaukelt und entsprechende Reaktionen meines Körpers ausgelöst hat.
Ähnliche Reaktionen sind auch im täglichen Leben bekannt:
Wenn ich im TV etwas Trauriges sehe, so kommen mir die Tränen, wenn es etwas Lustiges ist auch, aber Lachtränen. Wenn es etwas sehr spannendes ist, so reariert mein Körper mit einer ähnlichen Anspannung, als ob mir die Szene gerade selbst im wirklichen Leben passiert. Und wenn es etwas erotisches zu sehen gibt, dann .........
Ihr habt alle Phantasie genug.
In allen diesen Fällen habe ich nichts chemisch wirkendes zu mir genommen und meine physische Bewegung beschränkte sich auf das gemütliche Herumlümmeln auf meinem Sessel. All diese zum Teil sehr starken Reaktionen meines Körpers und meines Gemütes (Seele Psyche, was immer es für einen Namen trägt) erfolgten nur aufgrund von Informationen. Die Aufnahme und Verarbeitung dieser Reaktionen nennt man "Hören" und "Sehen". Es gibt noch mehr Informationsverarbeitungseinrichtungen in unseren Körpern, die da heißen Fühlen (noch kaum erforscht) Schmecken und Riechen. Riechen soll zum Beispiel die stärkste Wirkung auf das Erinnerungsvermögen haben. Das sind nur die Fähigkeiten, die allgemein als solche anerkannt sind, auch zum Teil ohne ausreichende Erforschung und schon gar nicht mit doppelverblindeten 
und randomisierten Untersuchungen. Daneben gibt es noch einige andere Informationsverarbeitungssysteme im Menschen, die zwar auch schon mehr oder weniger viele Untersuchungen hinter sich haben, aber aufgrund ihrer Außergewöhnlichkeit nicht allgemein anerkannt sind. Das sind die sogenannten PSI Fähigkeiten. Es gibt zum Beispiel die wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis, dass fast jeder Mensch nach nur kurzer Zeit der Beobachtung diese bemerkt, auch wenn der Beobachter   h i n t e r  ihm steht, wo der Mensch bekanntlich keine Augen hat.
Ich will das auch gar nicht weiter vertiefen. Warum ich dieses nun alles hier geschrieben habe? Ganz einfach: Hier wird viel von Informationen gesprochen, die angeblich im menschlichen Körper gesundheitliche Wirkungen entfalten sollen. Andere behaupten, dass es für diese angeblichen Informationen überhaupt keine Informationsträger gäbe und der Körper ja wohl kaum auf nicht erhaltene Informationen reagieren könne. Ich meine, dass wir über recht gute, unseren Bedürfnissen zum Überleben angepasste, Informationsverarbeitungssysteme verfügen, wie Augen, Ohren, Haut, Nase und Zunge. Über deren Wirkungsweise wir bis vor kurzem nicht viel wußten und die sehr viel zu unserer Gesundheit beitragen, wie wir jetzt wissen. Ich halte es für ziemlich leichtsinnig, weitere Informationssysteme im Menschen und deren Einfluß auf die Gesundheit kategorisch auszuschließen und auf die bekanntermaßen immer noch nicht vollkommenen wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen zu verweisen, dass solche nicht existieren. Und weiter Versuche in diese Richtung aufgrund der bis jetzt vorliegenden Untersuchungergebnisse als geistige und materielle Verschwendung zu bezeichnen, ist sehr bedauerlich.
"Die Wissenschaft wird der Natur nicht gerecht, und die Natur hat mehr Geheimnisse, als der Mensch je erfahren wird. "Das hat sinngemäß der Herr Einstein gesagt. Und der gilt ja wohl als  d e r  Wissenschaftler überhaupt,  oder ?
Es ist zwar richtig, auf den Gebieten, auf denen noch keine oder noch keine außreichenden Erkenntsnisse existieren genau hinzusehen und Schwindlern aller Art
das Leben schwer zu machen, aber vor lauter Angst um die " Volksgesundheit" jede
nicht genehme Erkenntnis zu bekämpfen ist der falsche Kriegsschauplatz.
Kein normal denkender Mensch käme auf die Idee, wegen der vielen Fehler in der normalen Medizin, diese komplett abzuschaffen oder als insgesamt unwirksam zu bezeichnen. Auch wegen ein paar Halunken in der Ärzteschäft will niemand den Stand der Mediziner abschaffen. Aber genau diese Reaktion erfolgt im täglichen Leben wie auch hier im Forum gegnüber der sogenannten alternativen Medizin. Offensichtlich gilt Recht haben mehr als Neugier und Kreativität. Und wenn da jemand ist, dessen Neugier auch nach der x-ten Belehrung noch nicht gebrochen ist, dann ist dieser jemand eben "beratungsresistent" oder schlimmeres. Wenn denn dieser jemand gar zu sehr nervt, redet man nicht mehr mit ihm und verwehrt ihm auch die Darstellung seiner Sicht der Dinge. Das finde ich sehr schade.
Konformität scheint immer noch die "beste" Form der Wissenschaft zu sein. Neues oder eben nur Anderes kommt noch vor dem Weltuntergang. Arme Wissenschaft, die es sich nicht leisten möchte, sich mit Spinnern und Phantasten auseinanderzusetzen.  
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Christiane

Weil offenbar immer noch nicht ganz klar ist, warum wir hier solche Diskussionen veranstalten: 
Mal angenommen, ich gehe wegen einem Problem zu einem Arzt oder meinetwegen zu einem Heilpraktiker. Er bietet mir Präparat A und Präparat B an. 
Präparat A ist ein homöopathisches Mittel mit einer hohen Potenz. Der Wirkstoff ist mit technischen Mitteln nicht mehr nachweisbar. Er kann mir nicht erklären, ob, wie und warum das Präparat A wirkt.
Präparat B ist ein Mittel aus der Schulmedizin. Der Wirkmechanismus ist bekannt, weil in Versuchen und Studien untersucht und nachgewiesen. 
Zu welchem Präparat werde ich wohl greifen? Zu A, obwohl nicht sicher ist, ob es mir nützt? Vll zieht man mir das Geld aus der Tasche? Das ist ein Risiko. Oder nehme ich lieber doch Präparat B mit? Immerhin ist die Wirksamkeit bestätigt, es hat ganz bestimmt schon vielen Menschen geholfen. 
Seht das Alternativforum doch einfach als eine Informationquelle an, die vor unnützen Geldausgaben schützen soll.

----------


## Pianoman

Weil es offenbar nicht so ganz klar ist, warum wir eine solche Diskussion hier führen:   Jeder Organismus benötigt Materie in bestimmter Menge, und *nicht nur Informationen* über diese.  Der Metabolismus eines Lebewesens ist auf die Zufuhr und Entsorgung bzw. Anwesenheit oder Abwesenheit  bestimmter Stoffe angewiesen.  Diese Stoffe - Atome, Moleküle, komplexe chemische Verbindungen - können quantitaiv und qualitatív beschrieben werden. Das erfolgt durch die Disziplinen Physiologie und Biochemie.  Sämtliche Grundsätze und Empfehlungen der Ernährungslehre und der Pharmakologie beruhen auf diesen Erkenntnissen.    Das Lesen einer Speisekarte macht nicht satt, die Lektüre eines Kochbuchs bewahrt niemanden vor dem Hungertod.     @Katzograph   Führen Sie Ihren Kulturkampf bitte irgendwo anders.    Thema dieses Threads ist die Frage, ob die Einnahme von Schüssler-Salzen zu Nebenwirkungen führen kann.   Es geht hier nicht um Meinung und Meinungsfreiheit, sondern schlicht und einfach darum, ob die von Schüssler behauptete Beeinflussung des menschlichen Stoffwechsels durch die Zufuhr - gemessen am Bedarf - absurd kleiner Stoffmengen - in signifikanter Weise erfolgt und deswegen auch mit realen, durch Schüssler-Salze initiierte, biochemisch nachweisbaren Effekten gerechnet werden muss.  Diese Frage hat nichts mit Metaphysik zu tun, sondern lässt ohne weiteres mit naturwissenschaftlichem Wissen beantworten.   Um so mehr nach der Mitteilung von Justitia (alias Ulrike2000)  

> Nur etwas kurz vorweg. Schüssler Salze sind *nicht* in der Lage den Mineralstoffbedarf des menschlichen Organismus zu decken. Dies ist auch für mich gänzlich unstrittig.

  Da haben wir nun erfahren, dass die üblicherweise durch die sogenannte Antlitzdiagnose beschriebenen Mineralstoffmangelerscheinung mit Schüsslers Salzen nicht zu therapieren sind. Das erstaunt doch sehr, und schafft ein wenig Verwirrung. Auch da hilft uns Foristin Justitia weiter:  

> Dies ist aber auch nicht der Sinn von Schüssler Salzen.

  Schüssler allerdings schreibt in seiner Originalarbeit " Eine abgekürzte Therapie" :   

> Die pathogen veränderten Zellen, d.h. die Zellen, die einen Defizit an einem ihrer Mineralien erlitten haben, bedürfen einer Deckung mittels eines homogenen Mineralstoffes.

 Da fragt der Moderator sich dann doch: Was denn nun ? Substituton ? Keine Substitution ?   Es wäre sicher sinnvoll, wenn sich die Beschüssler erst einmal selbst darüber klar wären, was sie da eigentlich machen, wenn sie Milchzuckerpresslinge - verunreinigt mit billionstel Gramm von Hausstaub - zu sich nehmen.

----------


## Muschel

> Zum besseren Verständnis des Gesagten muß berücksichtigt werden, daß jedes Wissen sich auf einen Satz oder auf Sätze bezieht. Und so wie Sätze durch das Wissen gewußt werden, ebenso gehören die Satzteile, aus denen Sätzen zusammengesetzt sind, zum Bereich des Wissens" und nicht zum Bereich der Natur.

 Zusammenhang zur Eingangsfrage?   

> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist aber oft das Gegenteil der Fall. Gerade ältere Menschen schlucken Medikamente ohne zu wissen, was das einzelne Medikament überhaupt bewirken soll.

 Immer noch besser, sie schlucken sie einfach als daß sie die wirkenden Medikamente in der Schublade liegen lassen und stattdessen lieber Globulis oder "Beschüssler-Salze" einnehmen.    

> Ob man diesen Mangel an Information schon in den Bereich von "Kunstfehler" ansiedeln kann, möchte ich mal dahingestellt lassen.

 Ulrike, was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Ich lese hier schon ein paar Tage diese Diskussion mit zwischen Dir und Pianoman, aber so richtig verstanden habe ich persönlich noch nicht, auf was Du eigentlich hinauswillst.  
Vielleicht könntest Du hier mal klare Worte schreiben anstelle irgendwelche Grafiken hineinzukopieren samt Textpassagen - auch Dein error404 interessiert die meisten hier sicher weniger. 
Ich lese hier immer nur wildes Geschwurbel von Dir zu diesen ganzen Alternativmedizin-Themen, aber nichts Greifbares, für was sich diese ganze seitenlange Diskussion lohnen würde.    

> Zur Hon-code Regelung: 
> Bitte wo sind denn Ihre wissenschaftlichen Beweise zur Nichtwirksamkeit?

 Ulrike, Du hast schlicht und ergreifend leider immer noch nicht verstanden, was es heißt, daß dieses Forum nach HONcode zertifiziert ist. Lesen bildet! 
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## katzograph

@pianoman 
seufz, ich führe keinen Kulturkampf. Ob es hier um die Wirksamkeit von Schüssler Salzen geht oder um Bachblüten und Augendiagnostik ist eigentlich egal. Ich wollte lediglich feststellen, dass Sie, stellvertretend für viele, sagen wir mal eine sehr konsevative Art der Wissenschaft vertreten und andere Möglichkeiten in der Behandlung von Menschen nicht an der Wirkung sondern nur an Ihrer Wissenschaft
messen. Und da Ihre Wissenschaft auf viele dieser anderen Phänomene keine Erklärungen hat oder vorhandene Erklärungen als nicht genehm erklärt, kommen Sie immer zu dem Schluß, dass die Anwender, ob mit Absicht oder mangels besseren Wissens, Betrüger an der Volksgesundheit sind. Ihre Art der Betrachtung dieser anderen Methoden, Ihr 100 %iger Verlass auf die konservativen Wissenschaften und Ihr Verhalten gegeüber den Vertretern anderer Ansichten hat eine Intensität, die mir schon wie eine Art religiöser Glauben vorkommt. Damit machen Sie Ihr Credo "glaubt an nix" irgendwie unglaubwürdig.
In England gibt es den Spruch " Normale Menschen wissen, dass sie sich der Welt anpassen müssen, um normal leben zu können. Nur die Verrückten glauben, dass die Welt sich ihnen anzupassen habe. Also verdanken wir allen Fortschritt den Verrückten."
Vielleicht gestatten Sie sich auch ab und zu eine Prise Verrücktheit? Es würde Sie zumindestens ein wenig lockerer machen. 
@Christiane 
Es geht hier nicht um die bessere Wirkung von Präparat A, B oder allen von C bis Z.
Hier unterliegst Du wie so viele dem Irrtum, dass die Anhänger von Präparat B alle anderen Präparate abschaffen wollen zugunsten Ihres mit Namen B. Das wollen Sie gar nicht.
In der Praxis sieht es doch so aus, dass einigen Menschen die Präparate A und C-Z
nicht oder nicht sehr gut helfen und zwar gegen alle Erkenntnisse der Wissenschaft.
Nachdem sie dann mit den in diesem Fall fast unwirksamen Medikamenten mehrere Jahre erfolglos behandelt wurden und sie dann in ihrer Verzweifelung zu einen Alternativmediziner gehen um dort weitere Hilfe suchen, hilft ihnen meist das Präparat B, ohne dass es eine befriedigende wissenschaftliche Begründung dafür gibt. Jetzt den Anwender des Präparates B als Verbrecher hinzustellen, der den Kranken unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen und unter Kassieren größerer Beträge dazu gebracht hat, dieses völlig wirkungslose Präparat zu schlucken ist in meinen Augen das Problem. Jemanden zum Verbrecher zu stempeln oder doch zumindestens in dessen Nähe zu rücken, weil ich seine Methode nicht verstehe und mir auch keiner erklären kann, wie das funktioniert ist auch ein Verbrechen. Dem Kranken zum Idioten abzustempeln, weil er sich von etwas völlig wirkungslosem hat heilen lassen, interessiert den nicht mehr sonderlich. Er ist glücklich, dass es ihm besser geht.
Ob dass nun die Schüssler Salze oder die Globuli oder Tanderadei war, es ist ihm ziemlich egal.  
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Christiane

@katzograph 
Leider hast du meinen Beitrag völlig mißverstanden. Bitte lies ihn noch einmal. Mit keinem Wort habe ich jemanden zum Verbrecher gemacht. Bitte ersetze das Wort "Verbrecher" durch "fehlendes Vetrauen", das trifft es schon eher. Weißt du, ich muß für mein Geld zu hart arbeiten, um es für Globuli D 12 auszugeben. Wer garantiert mir da einen Erfolg? Ist es nicht sinnvoller, auf Schüssler Salze, Globuli & Co zu verzichten und zu einem Mittel zu greifen, dessen Wirkmechanismus eindeutig geklärt ist? Ist da die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Erfolges nicht höher? In meinen Augen ist es kein Verbrechen, nicht alles schlucken zu wollen, was mir angeboten wird. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Pianoman

@Katzograph   

> Ich wollte lediglich feststellen, dass Sie, stellvertretend für viele, sagen wir mal eine sehr konsevative Art der Wissenschaft vertreten und andere Möglichkeiten in der Behandlung von Menschen nicht an der Wirkung sondern nur an Ihrer Wissenschaft messen.

    Ich frage mich, er hier wirklich konservativ ist: Jemand, der als Biochemie das für wahr hält, was ein mehrfach mangels Ausbildung von der Ausübung des Medizinerberufs abgehaltener, und allenfalls nur gering begabter Wissenschaftler in einem 69seitigen Traktat zur der Mitte des 19. Jhdt. als "Wahrheit" verkündet hat, oder derjenige, der beispielweise die 1126seitige Biochemie und Pathobiochemie von Löffler (et al.) in die Hand nimmt, nix vom Schüßlerschen Gelall dort wiederfindet, und das dann auch verkündet.   Und das Wesentliche ist, die Wirkungen und Zusammenhänge die Löffler (et al.) darstellen, können sämtlichst nachvollzogen werden, während für Schüßlers Theorien einzig und allein der bekannte Placebo-Effekt als Wirkmechanismus herhalten muss.   Was soll dieses ewig gleiche Geschwafel der Gattung "Wer heilt, hat recht."  Schüßlers Salze heilen keine Krankheiten, sie sind Placebos für Hypochonder, Therapeutika für saturierte Wohlstandsbürger, die die Behandlung ihrer meist banalen Befindlichkeitstörungen zum Lebensinhalt gemacht haben.   Btw, weil Sie mir schon religiösen Enthusiasmus vorwerfen: Wer ernsthaft meint, seine Antriebsschwäche mit einem millionstel Gramm Kochsalz behandeln zu können, hat eine geistige Abgehobenheit erreicht, für die Religiösität fast schon ein zu schwacher Begriff ist, Fanatismus wäre eher angebracht.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Christiane, 
wer garantiert Dir überhaupt einen Erfolg? Garantien gibt es da leider nicht. Es handelt sich da einzig und allein um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Du bist ein Individuum. Dein Organismus kann gänzlich anders reagieren wie erwartet oder erhofft, nämlich genau entgegen der statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Wenn nun in einem Beipackzettel steht : unter Einnahme dieses Medikaments kann es zu Herzrhythmusstörungen kommen. Herzrhythmusstörungen bedeuten im ausgeprägtesten Fall "Herzstillstand". 
Vor jeder OP werde ich auf Risiken hingewiesen, selbst wenn diese sehr unwahrscheinlich sind. Bei einem Medikament erfolgt dies nicht, obwohl eventuell die Gefahr sogar größer ist. Um es jetzt mal überspitzt auszudrücken: soll ich mich in Lebensgefahr begeben (mit zwar geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit) oder lieber etwas versuchen, wo diese Wahrscheinlichkeit gen null geht? (z.B. Schüssler Salz Nr.7 bei menstruell bedingten Unterleibskrämpfen)  

> Weißt du, ich muß für mein Geld zu hart arbeiten, um es für Globuli D 12 auszugeben. Wer garantiert mir da einen Erfolg?

 Dazu auch noch eine Anmerkung, auch das Mittel mit eindeutig geklärtem Wirkmechanismus kostet Geld. Wenn Du so willst haben ganz viele Leute dafür hart gearbeitet. (Die Solidargemeinschaft).
Um die "Güte" eines Mittels beurteilen zu können, kann ich doch aber nicht primär den Preis heranziehen. Ob ich die Brennessel pflücke und verarbeite oder sie mir in einer Kräuterhandlung kaufen muß, ist doch nicht entscheidend darüber ob mir die Brennessel hilft. Mein primäres Interesse ist doch *hilft es mir?* Danach kommt erst die Kosten-Nutzen Entscheidung.    

> Seht das Alternativforum doch einfach als eine Informationquelle an, die vor unnützen Geldausgaben schützen soll.

 So sehe ich das Alternativforum ganz bestimmt nicht. Die Anschaffung meiner Schüssler Salze (400 Stk für 6,20 Euro) haben sich bei mir auch unter "Investitionsgesichtspunkten" bereits amortisiert. Die Eigenbeteiligung bzw. Bezahlung apothekenpflichtiger anderer Mittel wäre mich teurer gekommen. Ich verbrauche auch nicht 400 Pastillen bei einer Erkrankung. (Bin allerdings auch nicht chronisch krank) 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

@Katzograph  Apropos Gauner: Ich will Ihnen mal ein Rechenbeispiel vorlegen:  Nehmen wir Magnesium, enthalten in Magnesiumphosphat Schüssler-Salz Nr. 7  Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, wird der Mineralstoff in Milchzuckerpresslingen zu je 250 mg untergebracht.   1 kg Milchzucker (die Tablettenbasis) kostet in einfacher Packung etwa *6 Euro.*   Als Schüßler Salze kostet der gleiche Milchzucker mit 0,1 Gew.% des namensgebenden Bestandteils (D3), 1 Teil des namensgebenden Bestandteils auf 999.999 Teile Milchzucker (D6) oder 1 Teil des namensgebenden Bestandteils auf gerundet 1 Billion Teile Milchzucker (D12) in der aufwendigen "Kleinpackung" zu maximal 1000 Tabletten mit jeweils 250 mg zwischen *50 - 100 Euro pro kg.*   In den kleineren Gebinden wirds noch mal teurer.  Die Kollegin Hermann-Marschall (Dipl.Biologin) hat das mal am Beispiel Magnesium durchgespielt:  Die Schüßler-Zubereitungen von der DHU z.B. werden in D3, D6 und D12 angeboten. Da kommt es dann halt drauf an, wie viel man von den Pillen einwirft. Ich hatte das vor längerer Zeit mal grob überschlagen und war dann zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass man gerundet *zwei handelsübliche Drogerie-Brausetabletten* mit *Magnesiumcarbonat* zu naja, sagen wir mal je *5 Cent* vom *Mg*-Gehalt her grob überschlagen durch* 1 kg* von den Schüßler *D3*-Tabletten ersetzen kann. Oder *1 Tonne* von der *D6*. Bei der *D12* wirds dann schon lustig: *1 Megatonne*...    Oder anders ausgedrückt: die Magnesium-Menge, die Sie in zwei Tabletten aus der Drogerie für *10 Cent* bekommen, bekommen Sie über die Schüßler-Salze für etwa *50 -100 Euro* (D3), *50.000- 100.000 Euro* (D6) oder - jetzt wirds astronomisch für *50 - 100 Mrd. Euro* (D12)...   Wenn das keine Gaunerei ist, Katzograph, dann ist es zumindest ein beschissenes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

----------


## Justitia

Ach ja, und Nanotechnologie ist auch nur teurer. Weil es besteht ja wohl (Ihrer Meinung nach) kein Unterschied zwischen einem gramm Silber und einem Gramm Silber in Nanopartikeln. Ich sage dazu "Milchmädchenrechnung"!

----------


## Pianoman

Es besteht allerdings -abgesehen vom Preis - kein Unterschied zwischen Natriumchlorid in der Hühnersuppe und Natrium chloratum in Milchzuckertabletten.
Das Milchmädchen sind Sie.

----------


## Justitia

Genausowenig wie es einen Unterschied zwischen Silber in Nanopartikeln gibt und einen Klumpen Silber? Oder räumen Sie da einen Unterschied ein?

----------


## Justitia

> Ich frage mich, er hier wirklich konservativ ist: Jemand, der als Biochemie das für wahr hält, was ein geringbegabter, mehrfach mangels Ausbildung von der Ausübung des Medizinerberufs abgehaltener, und allenfalls nur gering begabter Wissenschaftler in einem 69seitigen Traktat zur der Mitte des 19. Jhdt. als "Wahrheit" verkündet hat, oder derjenige, der beispielweise die 1126seitige Biochemie und Pathobiochemie von Löffler (et al.) in die Hand nimmt, nix vom Schüßlerschen Gelall dort wiederfindet, und das dann auch verkündet

 Das von Ihnen Dr. med. Schüssler als ein gering begabter Wissenschaftler bezeichnet wird, empfinde ich persönlich als eine Frechheit. Durch das Untersuchen der Asche von Verstorbenen erkannte Schüssler schon zu seiner Zeit das Mineralien lebensnotwendig und lebenswichtig sind. Diese Erkenntnis allein hat sich bis heute nicht geändert. Mineralien wirken im menschlichen Körper als Elektrolyte und halten faktisch die gesamte Homöostase im Körper aufrecht. Jemanden, der diese Erkenntnisse erschlossen hat (die lebensnotwendige Wichtigkeit der unterschiedlichen Mineralien) als minderbegabten Forscher zu bezeichnen, empfinde ich als dreist.  
Und noch etwas. Gemachte Erfahrungen haben für Sie null Aussagewert. Dies ist eine Haltung die ich als wissenschaftlich feindlich betrachten würde. Um da mal Albert Einstein zu zitieren: 
" _Durch bloßes logisches Denken vermögen wir keinerlei Wissen über die Erfahrungswelt zu erlangen; alles Wissen über die Wirklichkeit geht von der Erfahrung aus und mündet in ihr."_
Sie haben es natürlich nicht nötig Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Sie gelangen ja auf anderen Wegen zu Wissen. Sicherlich sind Sie da Albert Einstein weit überlegen.

----------


## Pianoman

Da ich gerade dabei bin, Schüßlers Salzen in "kritisch betrachtet" eine angemessene Würdigung zukommen zu lassen, will ich hier nicht zu sehr vorgreifen, dennoch ein paar Fakten zur Person:   - 1855 promovierte Dr. med Schüssler in Gießen *ohne Dissertation*, *ohne Leistungsnachweis*, und *in Abwesenheit*, was an einigen Universitäten möglich war, da es an den Hochschulen der damaligen Zeit keine einheitliche, staatliche Prüfungsregelungen gab, und die eigentliche Zulassung zum Arztberuf erst durch eine behördliche Entscheidung genehmigt wurde.  Eingeschrieben in Gießen war Schüssler vom November 1854 - Februar 1855; ganze 4 Monate. Sein gesamte Studienzeit betrug mit Unterbrechungen und vier Universitätswechseln insgesamt gerade 3 Jahre 1852 - 1855.  - Zur Erlangung der *medizinischen Staatsprüfung zur Zulassung als Arzt* meldete sich Schüssler im Herbst 1855 an; und wurde abgelehnt, weil er *keine Leistungsnachweise* erbringen konnte. Kurzfristig später startete er einen weiteren Versuch; und wurde prompt wieder abgelehnt, weil er über seine Studienleistungen keine *akademischen Zeugnisse* vorlegen konnte, und man seiner Versicherung, er hätte Medizin studiert, nicht so richtig Glauben schenkte  - Der nächste Versuch, zur Staatsprüfung zugelassen zu werden, erstreckte sich darauf, dass Schüßler - zum Nachweis der Vorbildung - einen sogenannten Maturitätsnachweis erbringen wollte, und zwar an der Universität Prag, wo er sein letztes Studienjahr verbracht hatte. Zunächst lehnte die Prüfungskammer dieses ab, jedoch nach Bittbriefen an die zuständige Regierung wurde dieses Vorgehen nachfolgend doch genehmigt. Am 19.8.1856 bat Schüssler den Großherzog um die *Ermäßigung der Anforderungen zum Maturitätsexamen, da seine Schulkenntnisse nicht ausreichend seien*.  Schüßler wollte in Mathematik, Geographie, Geschichte und Griechisch nicht streng geprüft werden. Dieses Ansinnen wurde ebenfalls abgelehnt.  Gänzlich unverschämt verlangte man von dem Dr. med. nun doch, dass er endlich sein Abitur am Gymnasium in Oldenburg ablegen möge, was er 1857 auch erledigte.   - Nachdem diese Voraussetzung erfüllt war, erhielt er dann die Zulassung zur staatlichen Prüfung, bei der er - wie irgendwie zu erwarten war - durchfiel.   Da die Prüfungsprotokolle erhalten sind, hier einige Auszüge der Kommentare seiner Prüfer, der Ärzte Kelp und Kindt:   Von den Hülfswissenschaften *Chemie* und *Botanik* hat der Examinand nur *dürftige Kenntnisse*; es scheint derselbe diese Fächer aber *flüchtig studiert* zu haben. (...) Die Arbeiten des Examinanden sind m. E. *sehr mittelmäßig.* Seine *oberflächliche Bildung*, *ungründliches Wissen* und *Urtheil* machen sich bemerklich. Ich finde *keine Frage gut beantwortet*.. Der Prüfer Dr. Rudolph Kindt meinte: Seine *manuelle Geschicklichkeit scheint gering* zu sein; seine Hände sind linkisch, wie überhaupt sein Körper. In der Untersuchung der Kranken kann ich seine Zuverlässigkeit rühmen. Seine Krankengeschichten *sind so dürftig, immer ohne Geist, aber nie entschieden unrichtig...*  Wenn also Schüßler ein medizinisches Genie war, bei seiner Prüfung ist davon doch recht wenig zu bemerken.   Um dennoch als Arzt zu arbeiten, hat Schüßler dann nicht, wie zu erwarten wäre, noch ein wenig weiter studiert, sondern eine Art Unterschriftenaktion initiiert, die an den Rat der Stadt Oldenburg gerichtet war. Nachdem 309 Oldenburger Bürger sich für Schüßler stark gemacht hatten, erhielt das Genie endlich die Zulassung zum Arztberuf, allerdings unter der Voraussetzung, *ausschließlich homöopathisch zu behandeln.*  Verbraucherschutz gab es also auch schon damals.

----------


## Pianoman

Betrifft: *Erfahrungswerte als Urteilsbasis*  Wer eine onkologische Erkrankung, zB. ein Melanom oder ein Prankreaskarzinom hat, und daran wahrscheinlich sterben wird, hat diese Erkrankung meist schon Monate z. Tl. Jahre, bevor überhaupt Beschwerden auftreten.  Deshalb gilt, beispielsweise beim Melanom, die (präventive) Untersuchung der Körperoberfläche als einizig wirklich erfolgreiches Mittel, um den Krebs so früh zu entdecken, dass realistische Heilungschancen bestehen.   Die während der Frühphasen der Erkrankung gemachte *subjektive Erfahrung* heißt: *Mir geht´s gut.*  Die *objektive Information* des Pathologen lautet: *Sie haben Krebs.*

----------


## Pianoman

@Katzograph   

> mir fehlt zwar jegliches Wissen über die gesundheiliche Wirkung von Schüssler Salzen...,

  Was Sie, Katzograph, aber nicht davon abhält, denjenigen, die über dieses Wissen verfügen, mangelnde Dialogbereitschaft zu unterstellen.   

> Aber genau diese Reaktion erfolgt im täglichen Leben wie auch hier im Forum gegnüber der sogenannten alternativen Medizin. Offensichtlich gilt Recht haben mehr als Neugier und Kreativität. Und wenn da jemand ist, dessen Neugier auch nach der x-ten Belehrung noch nicht gebrochen ist, dann ist dieser jemand eben "beratungsresistent" oder schlimmeres. Wenn denn dieser jemand gar zu sehr nervt, redet man nicht mehr mit ihm und verwehrt ihm auch die Darstellung seiner Sicht der Dinge. Das finde ich sehr schade. Konformität scheint immer noch die "beste" Form der Wissenschaft zu sein. Neues oder eben nur Anderes kommt noch vor dem Weltuntergang. Arme Wissenschaft, die es sich nicht leisten möchte, sich mit Spinnern und Phantasten auseinanderzusetzen.

 Nun stimmt in Ihrem Statement so einiges nicht. Keineswegs geht es darum, nur Recht zu behalten, keineswegs geht es darum Neues oder Anderes zu unterdrücken; und ganz sicher nicht bei der „Biochemie nach Schüßler“.   Hier handelt es sich nur um ein Verfahren, dessen theoretische Annahmen sich schon längst als falsch herausgestellt haben, dessen Unwirksamkeit sich schon so oft dargestellt hat, dass nur noch Verblendung (und ganz sicher nicht Neugierde) das Motiv sein kann, diesem Verfahren weiter anzuhängen.   Wissenschaftsmediziner wissen um die Unwirksamkeit der Schüßlerschen Therapie jenseits des Placebo-Effekts.   Sie wissen das schon seit mehreren Jahrzehnten.   Unter anderem deswegen, und das ist makaber genug, weil selbst die dem Okkultismus und der esoterischen Naturverherrlichung zugewandten Nazis, die jedes noch so absurde Heilverfahren in den Konzentrationslagern ausprobiert haben, wenn es nur in die Ideologie passte, sich irgendwann von der Biochemie abwandten; nachdem sie mit den Phlegmonenversuchen im KZ Dachau Menschen mit dieser sanften, nebenwirkungsfreien Therapie gequält und umgebracht haben.   Eine große Zahl von Dokumenten belegt, wie ernst es den Nazis mit der "Zusammenfassung der Heilmethoden Homöopathie, Biochemie, Naturheilkunde, Heilmagnetismus und der seelischen Heilweisen" zur "Volksheilkunde" war. Heinrich Himmler wurde sogar Schirmherr von insgesamt 700 Hektar Heilkräuterplantagen, auf denen sich "etliche hundert Häftlinge" für das "größte Heilpflanzenforschungsinstitut Europas" zu Tode schufteten.  Dass die Biochemie wegen ihrer offensichtlichen Unwirksamkeit selbst bei den verblendetsten Nationalsozialisten in Ungnade gefallen ist, ist nur eine zynische Randnotiz der Geschichte.   Wenn Sie also einen starken Magen haben, lesen Sie doch mal den verlinkten Text, den der Sozialpsychologe und Analytiker der deutschen Nachkriegsbefindlichkeit Alexander Mitscherlich, in seinem Buch *„Wissenschaft ohne Menschlichkeit. Medizinische und eugenische Irrewege unter Diktatur, Bürokratie und Krieg.“*verfasst hat.  http://home.arcor.de/paralexx/conten...enversuche.htm  Und gedenken Sie derer, denen die individuelle Entscheidung für das wissenschaftliche Argument und gegen Quacksalberei genommen wurde.

----------


## lucy230279

Ich geb auf, fühle mich hier wie in ner wissenschaftlichen Vorlesung mit anschließender Podiumsdiskussion. :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?: 
Ich werd hier nicht mehr mitlesen. Hoffe ihr kommt zurecht... :Smiley:

----------


## katzograph

Hallo pianoman, 
zunächst möchte ich mich bedanken, dass Sie trotz von mir unglücklich gewählten Platzes für meinen Beitrag so ausführlich geantwortet haben. Es ist wieder gut recherchiert, erstklssig formuliert und hat immer noch die gewohnte Portion Sarkasmus. Eigentlich könnte ich mich damit zufrieden geben, wenn da nicht doch immer noch das leise Gefühl wäre, dass wir aneinander vorbei reden. Ich habe mich nicht speziell auf die Anwender von Schüsslersalzen bezogen, sondern auf die Anwendung von alternativer Medizin allgemein. In fast allen Ihren Antworten bewegen Sie sich immer haarscharf am Grundproblem vorbei. Sie decken sachliche Fehler auf,  wenn denn welche da sind und entlarven Scharlatane oder die, die Sie dafür halten.
Alles in gewohnt erstklassiger Art und Weise. Der oberflächliche Leser kömmt dann meist zu dem Schluß, dass nicht nur die bestehenden wissenschaftlichen  Erkenntnisse  a l l e Arten der alternativen Medizin widerlegt haben (was sie nicht tun, sondern meist nur keine Erkenntnisse gewinnen konnten, die eine Erklärung möglich machen würden) sondern auch, dass tatsächlich alle Alternativmediziner Dreck am Stecken haben. Und das ist das in meinen Augen gezielte Desinformation.
Auch gestehen Sie der Wissenschaft nicht zu, vielleicht doch noch eine Erklärung für die Wirkungsweise der alternativen Medizin zu finden, weil es Ihrer Meinung da nichts zu finden gibt. Vor etwa dreißig Jahren hat ein Wissenschaftler die Möglichkeit angedeutet, dass die eine oder andere Krebsart vielleicht von Viren ausgelöst werden könnte. Dafür erntete er seinerzeit nicht nur homerisches Gelächter sondern wurde auch vom konservativen Teil der Mediziner lange Zeit angefeindet. Nun hat er für diese Erkenntnis, die sich als wahr herausgestellt hat, den Nobelpris bekommen. Im Nachhinein irgendwie peinlich für die Lästerer. Meines Wissens hat sich keiner bei ihm entschuldigt. Vielleicht unterhalten wir uns in dreißig Jahren ebenfalls über erfolgreiche Beweisführung in der Alternativmedizin?
Um auf Ihre schöne Berechnung des Preises für Magnesium zurückzukommen : Kaufen Sie sich mal ein Fläschchen Waschbenzin und vergleichen Sie den Preis mit einem Liter Superbenzin bei der Tankstelle. Sie werden zwar nicht auf eine ähnliche Preisgestaltung wie in Ihrenm Beispiel kommen, aber eins steht fest, Kleingebinde sind nun mal teurer als große Mengen (kleiner Scherz am Rande).
Es ist mir wohlbekannt, dass die Nationalsozialisten nicht nur die christliche Kirche abschaffen wollten, sondern auch die angebelich Macht der Ärzte brechen wollten. Dazu habe sie das Heilpraktikergesetz erlassen, um ein Gegengewicht zu haben ( Daher wohl auch immer noch die Ablehnung dieses Standes durch die Ärzteschaft).
Die sogenannten Geistheiler, ein komisches Völkchen, dass auf Druck ziemlich störrisch reagiert, haben sich da nicht gemein gemacht und viele sind wegen ihrer Verweigerungshaltung selbst ins KZ gekommen.
Das Schilderungen des Herrn Mitscherlich sind mir durchaus bekannt. Mein Magen ist( und war) sogar so stabil, dass ich von den in meinem Bekanntenkreis befindlichen Überlebenden des KZ mir die Tatsachenschilderung sozusagen aus erster Hand anhören konnte. Bedauerlicherweise war ich seinerzeit noch ein Kind bzw. Jugenlicher und habe wohl die ganze Tragweite dieser Schilderungen nicht vollständig begriffen.
Nach meinen Informationen waren die meisten Verantworlichen für die medizinischen Versuche zugelassene Ärzte, dass wird auch durch den von Ihnen empfohlenen Text recht deutlich und wird auch in anderen Publikationen so bestätigt.
Ihre Art und Weise, mit der Sie Alternativmediziner in einen wie auch immer gearteten
Zusammenhang mit den Verbrechern des Naziregimes bringen, finde ich schon ein wenig degoutant und ist, so wie weiß auch sachlich nicht korrekt. Das ist Ihrer ansonsten um Korrektheit bemühter Art nicht würdig. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Justitia

@ Pianoman, 
bitte beantworten Sie die Frage ob Ihrer Meinung nach ein Unterschied zwischen 1 Gramm Silber im Stück besteht und 1 Gramm von Silber in Nanopartikeln.   

> Wissenschaftsmediziner wissen um die Unwirksamkeit der Schüßlerschen Therapie jenseits des Placebo-Effekts.

  *Hon-Code ?* 
Zu Beitrag #25 http://www.wissenschaftsjournalismus...nt/view/94/77/ 
"Aber nicht aus jeder Krebszelle entsteht auch ein Tumor. Im Körper bilden sich täglich Krebszellen. Die meisten dieser Zellen starten dann jedoch ein Selbstmordprogramm und bringen sich selbst um. Andere werden vom Immunsystem erkannt und unschädlich gemacht. Es gibt also zahlreiche Schutzmechanismen, die die Krebsentstehung verhindern."
Die *objektive Information* einer dieser täglich entstehenden Krebszellen durch einen Pathologen ergibt *"Krebszelle".*
Die *subjektive Erfahrung* ist *"mir geht es gut".*
Würde zu diesem Zeitpunkt eine Behandlung starten (z.B. Chemotherapie) wäre dies wohl eher schädlich als nützlich. 
Die *subjektive Erfahrung* ist *"mir geht es gut",* ist also nicht trügerisch, da man die *Erfahrung* gemacht hat, dass der eigene Körper zu diesem Zeitpunkt das Problem wieder in den Griff kriegt. 
Um noch mal ganz allgemein auf Forscher und neue Erkenntnisse zu sprechen zu kommen. Ohne "Anfeindung" aus welchen Lagern auch immer, scheinen sich neue Erkenntnisse nie durchgesetzt zu haben. Wobei das Ausmaß dieser Anfeindungen nichts über den "Wert" der Erkenntnisse hergibt.

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Christiane,
 ich habe Deinen Beitrag schon ganz gut verstanden, habe in meiner Antwort aber sozusagen aus dramturgischen Gründen ein wenig übertieben. Ich hoffe, Du siehst mir das nach. Niemand will dich zwingen etwas zu schlucken, was Du nicht willst. Ich behaupte auch nicht, das alternative Medikamete oder Heilmethoden prinzipiell besser sind, als die der normalen Medizin. Und als freier und mündiger Mensch kannst Du Dein Geld ausgeben wofür Du willst. Ich habe nur ein wenig Bauchweh, wenn pauschal behauptet wird, dass man mit normaler Medizin immer 100% nachgewiese Wirkung erhält.
Auch hier wird nur mit Statistiken gearbeitet und eine Wirkung bei bestimmter Krankheit für z.B. 80 % ausgewiesen. Warum es bei 20% nicht wirkt, ist überhaupt nicht geklärt und on Du zu den 20 % der Menschen gehörst, bei denen es nicht wirkt steht Dir nicht auf der SAtirn geschrieben. Wenn es dann wirklich nicht wirkt, kann man dem Arzt keine Vorwürfe machen. Er muß dann eben ein anders Medikament für Deinen Fall finden, dass dann hilft. Du kennst den bösen Spruch : nehmen Sie jeden Tag zwei hiervon und wenn es nicht besser wird, kommen Sie in 14 Tagen wieder."
Soo schlecht ist die Medizin nun nicht (mehr) aber es zeigt das Prinzip.
Das wird auch so von allen hingenommen und als natürlich angesehen, schließlich sind nicht alle Menschen gleich. Wenn aber in der Alternativmedizin etwas nicht wirkt (aus ähnlichen Gründen?) heißt es gleich, Kein Wunder! Wirkt es doch, heißt es, das lag am Wetter oder es ist der Placeboeffect. Diese Betrachtungsweise empfinde ich als unfair.
Wer die Alternativmedizin nicht braucht, muß sie ja auch nicht ausprobieren.
Wer keinen Führerschein hat sagt ja auch nicht, die Autobahnen gehören abgeschafft.
Da sterben so viele Menschen und die Umwelt wird auch schwer geschädigt. Stimmt.
Aber ohne Autobahn würde die Karawane über die Landstraßen ziehen und bis jetzt sterben dort bei weit weniger gefahrener KM mehr als doppelt so viele Menschen bei Unfällen als auf der Autobahn. Es ist bis jetzt auch nicht nachgewiesen, dass Autos bei Nutzung von Landstraßen keine Abgase mehr produzieren. 
Also, Möglichkeiten zu verbieten, nur weil ich sie nicht brauche oder nicht gebrauchen will ist auch eine Bevormundung meiner Mitmenschen, auch wenn ich meine ich müsse sie beschützen. 
Gruß katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

> @ Pianoman, 
> bitte beantworten Sie die Frage ob Ihrer Meinung nach ein Unterschied zwischen 1 Gramm Silber im Stück besteht und 1 Gramm von Silber in Nanopartikeln.

 Sie Schlaukopf Sie. Da ist natürlich ein Unterschied, nämlich die Größe der Nano-Partikel ist viel kleiner als das ganze Stück Silber. Das war aber ganz schön schwierig.  
Nun die Gegenfrage: Kennen Sie den Unterschied im Lösungsverhalten eines Salzes wie Natriumchlorid und eines Edelmetalls wie Silber in wässriger Lösung ?  
Oder anders gefragt: Was passiert, wenn Sie ein paar Gramm Kochsalz ins Wasser werfen, mit dem Kochsalzmolekül ?

----------


## Pianoman

Zu schwierig, Justitia ?   Brauchen Sie Hilfe ?   Schauen Sie mal: Beim Lösen eines Stoffes wird dessen Molekülverband zerstört und die Moleküle "schwimmen" voneinander losgelöst im Wasser herum. Säuren, Alkalien und Salze zerfallen ("dissoziieren") zudem ganz oder teilweise in Ionen (jeweils positiv und negativ geladene). Beispiel: Kochsalz (NaCl) zerfällt in Na(+) und Cl(-).  Was, glauben Sie, passiert, wenn Sie ganz wenig Kochsalz in wässrige Lösung geben ?  Genau, es gibt ganz wenig Natrium- und Chlor-Ionen.   Was, glauben Sie, passiert, wenn Sie mehr Kochsalz ins Wasser geben ? Richtig, es gibt ein paar mehr Natrium- und Chlor-Ionen.   Was, glauben Sie, passiert, wenn Sie noch mehr Kochsalz ins Wasser geben ?  Auch wieder richtig, es gibt noch mehr Natrium- und Chlor-Ionen.   Und das geht ziemlich genau solange weiter, bis Sie 26,5 g. Kochsalz in 73,5 g. Wasser aufgelöst haben. Dann ist die Lösung gesättigt.   Wenn Sie also ein paar Beschüsslerchen von Nr. 8 einwerfen, haben Sie ganz wenig Natrium- und Chlor-Ionen, wenn Sie ein Tässchen Hühnersuppe trinken, dazu ein Glas Mineralwasser, haben Sie eben ein paar mehr Natrium- und Chlor-Ionen.   Das ist alles.   Weshalb sollte es also sinnvoll sein, sich für ein paar Natrium- und Chlor-Ionen, die millionenfache Menge von Milchzucker einzupfeifen ?  Sie können Kochsalz solange verreiben, wie Sie wollen, Sie können es solange verdünnen, wie Sie wollen: Sobald Sie die kümmerlichen Reste in wässrige Lösung geben, werden es Natrium- und Chlor-Ionen. Wie die aus der Hühnersuppe.  Sie nehmen jeden Tag ein paar Gramm Kochsalz zu sich. Das dissoziiert - spätestens in Ihnen - in Natrium- und Chlor-Ionen. Was, glauben Sie, macht es aus, wen Sie zu den paar Gramm Nahrungssalz noch zwei drei Millionstel Gramm hinzufügen ?  Und warum sollten sich ausgerechnet die Natrium- und Chlor-Ionen aus den zwei drei Millionstel Gramm Schüssler-Kochsalz eine andere Wirkung haben als die Milliarden der Natrium- und Chlor-Ionen aus der Nahrung ?  Und wie kann der Körper die Beschüsslerten Natrium- und Chlor-Ionen von den anderen unterscheiden ?   Ups, jetzt habe ich schon wieder Fragen gestellt. Verzeihung. Aber ich weiß leider auch nicht alles.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Weshalb sollte es also sinnvoll sein, sich für ein paar Natrium- und Chlor-Ionen, die millionenfache Menge von Milchzucker einzupfeifen ?

 [Ironie an]
Das wirft eine ganz neue Frage auf, was richtet der Milchzucker in meinem Körper an?
Wo ich doch davon soviel zu mir nehmen muss damit das bissle NaCl wirken kann.  _Außer das es zu einer (in ausreichender Dosis) zu einer Verbesserten Stuhlabführung kommt?_
[Ironie aus]

----------


## Pianoman

Und damit Schubser, besteht die Gefahr, dass aus den ohnehin wenigen Natrium- und Chlor-Ionen ganz flott noch viel weniger werden. Deshalb lohnt es sich, zusätzlich noch etwas Hühnersuppe zu trinken, sonst gibt´s nen Mineralstoffmangel, ausgelöst durch Schüssler-Salze. 
Ironie aus. 
Ach, die hatte ich überhaupt nicht angeschaltet...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Den Tipp von Dir mit der Hühnersuppe kann ich nur nochmal wiederholen,  *erstens* es schmeckt klasse  *zweitens* es macht satt  *drittens* es ist soviel günstiger (selbst wenn man sie selber macht) als Schüßlerquatsch *viertens* es enthält noch mehr Inhaltsstoffe die dem Körper zugeführt werden. 
Ebenso wie das schon erwähnte Mineralwasser, ohne künstliche Zusätze.....  
Mich wundert nach wie vor das die Menschheit in den letzten rund 7 Millionen Jahren ohne das Zeugs aus gekommen ist....

----------


## Pianoman

Das, Schubser, war ein weises Schlußwort.  
Schließen wir den Thread, sinnhafteres gibt es ohnehin nicht zu sagen.

----------

